# ElectroMusic "Out of space"



## amalkerimof (6 mo ago)

Thank for you listening.
My first work in electro music
"out of space"

👉👉👉 listening composition


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Very nice. I like the frequent changes and the fact that it doesn't get locked into any repetitive sections for very long. Looking forward to more!


----------



## amalkerimof (6 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> Very nice. I like the frequent changes and the fact that it doesn't get locked into any repetitive sections for very long. Looking forward to more!


Thank you. I'll wprk further


----------

